# Rice at nice price



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

With warehouses having difficulties due to staff out sick with COVID, plus the possibility of inflation, I decided to stock up on some extra rice.

What kinds of prices are people finding?

For Indian basmati (premium stuff), I just got a sack at No Frills at $2.25 per kg which is about the same as sale prices I found back in 2020 and 2021. There are other types of rice which are cheaper per kg.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

I like calrose Australian rice from Costco especially when on sale


----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

About 2.50/kg for brown basmati - can't eat white rice anymore


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I mainly buy Jasmine rice in 8kg bags. Rooster Brand goes on sale from time to time at $10-$12 or so a bag at Loblaw and Independent around here.






Loblaws Supermarket | Grocery shop online or instore







www.loblaws.ca





For Basmati, I go to the local Indian grocery and pay what they ask. It's a good quality rice and worth it.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone use the app called "flipp"? It's awesome for tracking sales on specific items in your local area.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We buy a good quality jasmine rice. Last time it was an 8 kg bag of Kirkland brand. Just two of us so it lasts a long time. i saw some last week. It has gone up in price. I think it was $18.

We typically use it for Thai food.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

ian said:


> We buy a good quality jasmine rice. Last time it was an 8 kg bag of Kirkland brand. Just two of us so it lasts a long time. i saw some last week. It has gone up in price. I think it was $18.
> 
> We typically use it for Thai food.


The bag we just finished off was one of the large bags of kirkland jasmine rice. We really like it. Whether we pay $18 for it, or a little less, doesn't really matter. It lasts us so long, that we find it's good value for the quality and quantity of rice.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> With warehouses having difficulties due to staff out sick with COVID, plus the possibility of inflation, I decided to stock up on some extra rice.
> 
> What kinds of prices are people finding?
> 
> For Indian basmati (premium stuff), I just got a sack at No Frills at $2.25 per kg which is about the same as sale prices I found back in 2020 and 2021. There are other types of rice which are cheaper per kg.


j4b, you are fortunate to live in Vancouver. From where you are, you can walk down to Chinatown and visit places like Rice World and Western Rice Mills and get a good deal on a cavan of rice, that should last you awhile. If you live with Asians, maybe not so long. When I lived in the Philippines, what we would call a sack of rice in Canada looked something like the photo. Most of what is sold at the two Chinatown outlets I mentioned comes in 20 kg. sacks and larger. Many varieties. The NFA rice pictured is of low quality, but gives the idea of how a lot of rice is sold.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> j4b, you are fortunate to live in Vancouver. From where you are, you can walk down to Chinatown and visit places like Rice World and Western Rice Mills and get a good deal on a cavan of rice


Wow, this is news to me. It's also the first time I heard of this unit. Apparently it's roughly 60 kg.

Sure, I could buy it, but where would I put it?


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I stocked up on wild rice from a native band in NW Ontario. It's hard to find in quantity right now. Still working on the 10 lbs I bought a couple of years ago.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the smooth title of this thread ... rice ... at ... nice ... price. Cute.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We went to our local Asian grocery store two months ago and stocked up on a number of imported Thai products that we use on a regular basis. Our concern was availability. We are in a deep freeze at the moment. Nothing like a pot of Penang Curry to warm us up.....and remind us of those fabulous beaches in Southern Thailand.

The price of rice is not really a concern to us. An 8kg will last the two of us 18 months. It is less expensive per kg to buy 18KG but there are only two of us and it is not a staple in our diet.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

ian said:


> An 8kg will last the two of us 18 months. It is less expensive per kg to buy 18KG but there are only two of us and it is not a staple in our diet.


We generally buy 8kgs because that is what fits in the plastic bucket we use for it. Rice is a staple around here and two of us will eat a couple of 8kg bags of Jasmine rice a year. I don't cook quite as much with Basmati -- A 5kg bag will do for a year.

My favourite rice dishes are:
(1) Jamaican style rice and peas.
(2) Lebanese style mjadera rice.
(3) Biryani (Basmati)

But we mostly eat plain white rice with stuff. Yum!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> Nothing like a pot of Penang Curry to warm us up.....and remind us of those fabulous beaches in Southern Thailand.


For sure! I had the same thought. In the recent cold weather, I cooked up a chicken curry.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

In the west end of the GTA that is the Toronto area, there is an Indian grocer on the west side of Cawthra Road a little bit north of the Queensway. We hit them to buy rice, then split the huge sack like 25-30kg with three other households. It is great jasmine rice, at about half the price per kg of grocery and club stores. Also great deals on spices. Some days are fresh hot samosa days.

Then across the road there is a whole strip mall that is foodie heaven, with an Arab guy at the end that runs a fresh nut roasting house. Oh the fabulous smells when he opens the roast oven first thing in the morning.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Ponderling said:


> In the west end of the GTA that is the Toronto area, there is an Indian grocer on the west side of Cawthra Road a little bit north of the Queensway. We hit them to buy rice, then split the huge sack like 25-30kg with three other households. It is great jasmine rice, at about half the price per kg of grocery and club stores....


Ponderling, I am disappointed. II would have thought a resourceful fellow like you would have managed a covid walk that would turn up some rice for free, and perhaps even result in a profit. A possible scenario, in keeping with some of your posts, would go like this:

_On my walk the other day, I came across movie shoot in a vacant lot. They were making a film about a Filipino family. The family operated a "bigasan" - a rice store. To do the shoot, they used some props to resemble a rice store, including some large sacks of various varieties of rice. They were ending the shoot and about to toss all the rice in the dumpster. I went home and came back with my car and loaded up for free. Sold most of it to a local Chinese restaurant, giving them a deal and some free money for myself. The film crew even threw in the metal shelving that had held the rice, netting me $100 for selling it as scrap. _

Now THAT is a story befitting the Ponderling we have all been following here on CMF. Mind you, you deserve some credit for getting a good buy on a large quantity and spitting with others. 

Keep those covid walk stories coming! They are inspirational!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey, Muk: I don't begrudge paying fair money for a quality deal. 

But free is the best deal going unless it is tainted with nuclear waste.
Only half joking on that -they have a nuclear source scanner that scans all bins going out and big bins coming in at the scrap yard I deal at.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

And Muk, with that little fiction it reminds me you are a retired laywer. Must have been a fair bit of fiction making submissions to the court on some of the flakier clients matters


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Ponderling said:


> Hey, Muk: I don't begrudge paying fair money for a quality deal.
> 
> But free is the best deal going unless it is tainted with nuclear waste.
> Only half joking on that -they have a nuclear source scanner that scans all bins going out and big bins coming in at the scrap yard I deal at.


I concur Master Pondlerlng. I joke with you because I admire and support what you are doing. I think it's great, especially all the useful stuff you keep from being wasted and sent to a landfill. I love reading your covid walk adventures. Quite amazing some of what you have turned up. And the insightful and innovative ways you have found to recycle stuff.


----------

